# Avoid Windows 10 crapware: How to get rid of Candy Crush and



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you've installed a fresh copy of Windows 10 Pro lately, you've probably been unpleasantly surprised by the decidedly un-businesslike games and consumer apps splattered on the Start screen. Here are two ways to avoid installing Candy Crush and its companions in the first place.


More


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I simply just remove the link from the Start Menu. Save some space, and use the space to link to programs that I use often, like Command Prompt.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As soon as I finish installing Windows 10 Pro 64-bit and any necessary/newer drivers and finish personalizing my settings, I install *Piriform CCleaner*.
I then use its "Tools - Uninstall" feature to get rid of most of the 30+ unneeded apps(including Candy Crush) that come as part of Windows 10.
I recently used it again after doing a clean install of Redstone 4, and it worked like a charm. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

